# Is he actually pitbull? He doesnt look like it...



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello!
I just bought a 7week old pitbull puppy.
BUT he doesnt look like a pit pup to me what so ever.
So i asked the lady i got him from, and Hes pitbull and Amstff
and thats what i want
but he just doesnt look like it
His mom and dad were both brindle pitbulls
i seen them both and he was nursing so i knew that it was his mother atleast
but does neone think he looks like a pit or what do you think he looks like?


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

In the first picture I thought his head looked pitbull. And I think his long legs look Mastiff. Sometimes with pups its hard to tell until they begin to outgrow their puppyness.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sometimes he'll look like a pit and others he looks like a pug!!
But mastiff is apart of the pitbull family i looked that up.
But i just hope he turns out to be pit.
I was thinkin he dont look it cuz hes only 7weeks old
but hes deff got the personilty of one.
I have a 10mth old great dane which is like 10x bigger than him and he attacks her and they play non stop.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Honestly he looks like he's mixed with boxer. One of the features of a boxer mix usually is an extremely weak mask - one that is reduced to a shadow on the muzzle and that either doesn't come up to the eyes or is really faded. I see this in ALOT in pitties mix with boxers. Plus is nose is a bit boxer-ish. You definitely see the pit though. 

He's 100% cute though.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

well whatever he is hes adorable
and a handful
his new thing is to hide under the couch and jump out at my other dog!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he looks like a pit. My sister has one that looks just like him only older. I'll try to see if I can find a picture of him.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see if I can get it to post...


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that would be great
cuz im gonna be really disapointed if he isnt pit and amstff
its my dream dog
and last one i had i was younger and my gpaw made me get rid of her

aww
cute!
i hope he turns out to look like that!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome pics! I would go crazy trying to keep my puppy away from all those wires in the first pic. lol


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks
actually he doesnt really bother the wires, like he hasnt tryin chewin or goin threw them
thank god!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually I think he does look like a Pit. He is sooo cute! Pits are so smart.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

O.P. did you see the pics of my sister's dog? Do you think they look similiar?


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

yes i seen them
nice looking dog
they do look alike
im hopin he turns out like that


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

GucciGirlxo69 said:


> Hello!
> I just bought a 7week old pitbull puppy.
> BUT he doesnt look like a pit pup to me what so ever.
> So i asked the lady i got him from, and Hes pitbull and Amstff
> ...


I'm confused. If both parents were brindle pit bulls, then how is the puppy both pit bull and amstaff? The American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier are two completely different breeds. It sounds like you got robbed by a BYB and you should have done a little more research before you got a puppy. There are thousands of pit bull mix puppies in shelters all overthe place.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

That was my bad, they were both brindles but his mom was pit and daddy was amstff


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like a pit pup to me.Do you know his lines, that would help.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

I dont.
I wish i did cuz yes that would help ALOT
but now that i look at him more and more, hes startin to look and act morelikeapit.


----------



## brie (May 30, 2007)

I think he does look like a pit mix. Hes adorable


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

could you call the breeder and ask the lines. I know pretty much all the lines.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

yes i can call her
and thats what ill do so i can find out


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> I'm confused. If both parents were brindle pit bulls, then how is the puppy both pit bull and amstaff? The American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier are two completely different breeds. It sounds like you got robbed by a BYB and you should have done a little more research before you got a puppy. There are thousands of pit bull mix puppies in shelters all overthe place.


Okay first of all Amstaff and Pit are not COMPLETELY different breeds 
And second of all i didnt get robbed he is actually pit


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

GucciGirlxo69 said:


> Okay first of all Amstaff and Pit are not COMPLETELY different breeds


http://www.akc.org/breeds/american_staffordshire_terrier/
an interesting read on that note


> And second of all i didnt get robbed he is actually pit


Regardless, he is adorable. Hope you have many wonderful years with him.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Sep 2, 2007)

GucciGirlxo69 said:


> Okay first of all Amstaff and Pit are not COMPLETELY different breeds
> And second of all i didnt get robbed he is actually pit


Yes, APBT's and AST's are two different breeds.
And your dog did come from a backyard breeder, as no reputable breeder will breed a mutt on purpose. What you have is a mutt. Nothing wrong with a mutt, they are my favorite dogs, but a reputable, sound breeder will not breed a mutt.


----------



## GucciGirlxo69 (Sep 6, 2007)

ikno there 2 diff breeds,but there not completley different breeds,there in the same catagory and look alot alike.
and amstaffs are often mistaken as pitbulls
but im happy with what i got


----------

